# Cutting wood.



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Years ago I was told by the local forest service office that I could cut and use poles without a permit as long as the wood didn't leave the forest. 

I don't have a need for firewood at my house. Neither does any of my family currently. But I do however like to cut firewood. What I'd like to do is this: 

I'd like to go spend time on the mountain cutting and stacking firewood. Kind of as a pay it forward thing. Leave it there with a note on it stating if you really need it then take it, if you don't, add some for those that do. Just to see if people are greedy or if they are willing to help out others. 

Would this be legal? Wood wouldn't be leaving the mtn with me, but with someone with a permit. Or am I just crazy?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

So I'm just gonna say you're crazy&#8230;










Let me know where you leave it stacked. ;-)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm betting that the first person that sees it that has a firewood permit takes all of it. Even if they don't have a firewood permit they will take it all. That is just the way people are.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

On the topic of wood, anyone use a drill type splitter? Man they look really snazzy:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152903132363084&fref=nf

-DallanC


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

No faith in humanity huh? Makes me want to do it more.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Do it. You just might be helping a guy who forgot an axe or saw


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> On the topic of wood, anyone use a drill type splitter? Man they look really snazzy:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152903132363084&fref=nf
> 
> -DallanC


I built one in college for a shop project. Fits on the back wheel of a pickup. They work great. The one in the video must have a pretty strong electric motor.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I deal with a lot of people all the time, and am often left shaking my head at their attitudes and philosophies on life in general; it gives me pause as to the future of our species. Then, every once in a while my faith in the human condition is renewed by someone who exhibits the good, the generosity, the kindness that dwells within the human heart...

Don't know about the legalities of what you want to do stimmie, but I sure like the thought behind it. I say go for it (after a couple of phone calls to the BLM/Forestry:smile and walk away knowing you fall into the latter category I described above. ;-)


----------

